# Kaufberatung Sony TV zum Zocken



## Pseudoxanthoma (27. August 2014)

Hi,
für welchen der 4 SONY Modelle würdet ihr euch zum Zocken (am PC nicht Konsole) entscheiden:
W905 (2013) in 46 Zoll für ca. 1000€
W805b (2014) in 50Zoll für ca. 800€
W815b (2014) in 50Zoll für ca. 900€
W829b (2014) in 50Zoll für ca. 900€

Beim W815b u. W829b handelt es sich jeweils um ein Fachhandelmodell, welche sich vom W805b leicht unterscheiden.
Der W805b hat z.B. MotionFlow 400Hz, der W815b hat Motionflow 600Hz und der W829b hat MotionFlow 800Hz.
http://www.sony.de/electronics/fernseher/w800b-series/specifications

Das 3D soll beim W805b nicht sehr gut sein, kann das noch jemand bestätigen?
Habe vom W905 recht viel gutes gelesen, aber der ist von 2013 und ich frage mich ob die 2014 Modelle mittlerweile besser sind.
Für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## dackel111 (27. August 2014)

Hey
sind auf jeden Fall alle recht gute Geräte.
Zu den Hz zahlen: die 2014er haben alle "nur" ein 100Hz Panel, was hochgetaktet wird, während der W905A noch ein reines 200HZ-Trilluminos Display hat, was ihn wohl zu dem Gerät mit dem Besten Bild machen dürfte 
Zu dem 3D: Hab schon auf dem W905 3D geschaut und auch auf dem W805, konnte keine großen Unterschiede ausmachen aber bin kein großer 3D Fan ^^

Für mich ist der W905A definitiv das bessere Gerät, aber leider nur noch schwer zu bekommen (da Vorjahresserie...)
Allein wenn man mal die Farben vergleicht hat der 905 dank dem Trilluminos definitiv die Nase vorn.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## ColorMe (27. August 2014)

Das "beste" Panel von allen besitzt ganz klar der W905. Bin selbst Besitzer der 55 Zoll Variante und das Bild ist gerade durch das VA-Panel extrem gut in der Farbwiedergabe. So ein tiefes Schwarz hab ich bisher noch bei keinem anderen LCD gesehen. Der "Nachfolger" W955 ist eher der Nachfolger des W805. Dieser besitzt nämlich wieder ein IPS Panel und passive 3D Technik (darum auch 100Hz Panel).

Die Frage ist eben worauf du den größten Wert legst. Wenn das Gerät eher für Filme gedacht ist und du ein Fan des aktiven 3D bist, dann sollte es wohl der W905 werden (auch wenn es hier meines Wissens keine wirklich neuen Geräte mehr gibt --> Rückläufer neu verpackt).

Ich selbst daddel auch am Rechner ab und zu mit dem TV. Hier aber nicht von den Hz blenden lassen, denn diese nutzt das Panel nur im 3D-Betrieb um das passende Bild mit der entsprechenden Brille realisieren zu können. Dabei sind die Sony im Bereich Input-Lag Konkurrenzlos (dafür im Preis auch um einiges höher). Hier werden die Unterschiede ja auch ganz gut erläutert. 

Zum Zocken sind sicherlich alle geeignet und das beste Bild bietet der W905 aufgrund des Panels. den Riesen Unterschied wirst du aber sowieso nicht merken (außerhalb dessen was IPS/VA-Möglich ist), da die ganzen "Bildverbesserer" beim zocken sowieso ausgeschaltet werden um den Inputlag gering zu halten (zumindest bei Shootern).

*EDIT:* Sehe gerade der Thread ist der falsche... Schau dort aber mal am besten im Sony Forum. Da wurde das etliche Male diskutiert.


----------



## Pseudoxanthoma (27. August 2014)

Hat der 2014er W805b/815/829 nicht auch ein VA Panel?
Und lohnt es sich echt 200€ mehr für den 46 Zoll kleinen W905 zu zahlen und womöglich auch noch einen Rückläufer zu bekommen?
Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Motionflow 400-800Hz ... merkt man das wirklich oder ist das nur ein Trick?


----------



## ColorMe (27. August 2014)

Stimmt, das 2014er Modell hat jetzt auch ein VA-Panel. Damit habe ich mich aber bisher eher wenig auseinander gesetzt. Im Hifi-Forum scheint das Bild aber trotzdem aufgrund der etwas schlechteren Panel-Qualität hinter dem W905 zu liegen.

Ob die 200€ lohnen kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. Wie gesagt wirst du wohl keinen neuen mehr bekommen und dann stelle dir selbst die Frage: Warum wurde er zurückgesendet? Ich hatte damals auch Glück und habe den letzten in Deutschland von Expert bekommen. Dazu hat der Vertriebsleiter extra für mich geschaut wo noch ein neuer steht. Nachgeprüft habe ich dann im Service-Menü und da waren es wirklich 0Min Betriebszeit. Wenn du jetzt nicht wirklich der super 3D und Film-Fan bist, dann würd ich zum 805b greifen. Damit machst du sicherlich nichts falsch.  Wieviel Motionflow Hz der hat wäre mir da ziemlich egal. Wenn es preislich gar keinen Unterschied gibt, dann wohl den mit dem höchsten Motionflow. Kannst dir ja beim Händler das Gerät vorführen lassen. Nimm einfach paar HD Aufnahmen vom Fußball etc. mit (falls nicht vorhanden) und teste das Gerät.


----------



## dackel111 (27. August 2014)

Die W8XXB haben ein VA Panel, aber nur 100HZ und kein Trilluminos 
Schau dir wirklich am besten mal die Geräte in nem Laden an und entscheide dann 
Da das Motionflow eh nur hochgerechnet ist kannste den Unterschied knicken ^^


----------



## Pseudoxanthoma (28. August 2014)

Der W905 hat ein PSA Panel drin, von Samsung, wahrscheinlich ist deswegen auch das 3D Bild besser  
Ich werde morgen mal die ganzen Elektrogeschäfte in der Stadt abklappern und schauen ob noch irgendwo ein W905 rumsteht. Vielleicht habe ich ja glück.
Wenn ich nurnoch den W800 finden kann, ist es auch kein Weltuntergang.
Also ist Motionflow 800Hz nur eine Verarsche und das einzige was zählt sind die nativen 100 bzw 200Hz, wobei 200Hz vorzuziehen sind?


----------



## ColorMe (28. August 2014)

Nicht ganz: Die 200Hz machen Sinn, da der W905 aktives 3D besitzt (Shutterbrillen) und auch nur dort die Hz zum Einsatz kommen. Für passives 3D sind diese nicht notwendig, da ja dort durch die andere Darstellungsweise (und Halbierung der Auflösung im 3D-Betrieb) keine 200Hz notwendig sind. 

Wie gesagt: du wirst wohl zum zocken mit keinem der Geräte etwas falsch machen und ob sich ein Rückläufer lohnt, musst du mit dir selbst ausmachen. Ich kann dir nur sagen ich bin mit meinem 55W905 total zufrieden. Schaue allerdings auch weniger TV (eher Filme im dunklen Raum) und da kann er eben seine Stärken voll ausspielen. Zum reinen Gaming würde ich wohl eher was günstigeres nehmen bzw. sogar auf einen Monitor zurückgreifen mit +120Hz, da ich diese dann beim spielen auch nutzen kann.


----------



## dackel111 (28. August 2014)

gibt auch 100Hz Panels mit aktiven 3D (so z.B. die gesamte 6000er Reihe von Samsung und glaub die W8XX haben in 50 Zoll auch ein Shutter 3D dieses Jahr ) 
Würde aber auf jedem Fall lieber zu nem Gerät greifen mit nem nativen 200Hz display als ein 100HZ was auf 800 oder sonst wie viel hochgerechnet wird, solang man die Wahl hat natürlich.
Wie schon gesagt auch die W8XX machen ein gutes Bild und du wirst sicher auch mit so einem glücklich ^^


----------



## Pseudoxanthoma (29. August 2014)

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.


----------

